# Ghost shrimp?



## Saturn thy fishy (Aug 24, 2020)

I have a 1 year old male betta (Saturn) in a 3.5 gallon tank. I have a lot of toys so it's more like a 3 gallon tank.
My sister really wants to get ghost shrimp to add to the tank.
I added a snail a while ago, but she ended up being pregnant. So basically I got 4 other snails and they all (including the original) died.
Will ghost shrimp be better? Should I add them at all?
Thanks!
(And maybe I'm just overly nervous, but Saturn is a great fish.)


----------



## fishowner550 (Mar 26, 2020)

Is your tank cycled? Do you have a water testing kit? How recent and do you know how the other snails died? Shrimp are very finicky bout water parameters so they must be in a tank that is 100% fully cycled. Can you post a pic of the tank? A lot of bettas will eat shrimp so the tank must be planted along the bottom so that the betta cant easily access them.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

I would add: How many water changes do you do and in what amount?


----------

